# Ogni due per tre



## giginho

Buongiorno ragazzi!

Dalle mie parti si usa molto l'espressione (informale) "ogni 2 per 3" (alternativa "ogni 3 per 2") per indicare una cosa che capita molto sovente e che, solitamente ma non sempre, è fastidiosa.

Esempio:

Non posso parcheggiare la macchina davanti a casa perché ogni 3 per 2 mi trovo un finestrino spaccato

Volevo sapere: è un'espressione che si usa in altre parti d'Italia o è tipica del Torinese? Inoltre: voialtri la capireste?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Buongiorno ragazzo! Noi emiliano-romagnoli lo diciamo eccome.


----------



## giginho

Buongiorno a Te, Pat!

Sempre detto che voialtri emiliani-romagnoli siete gente seria!!

Un paio di colleghi comaschi non lo hanno capito.....mah!


----------



## ohbice

Capire capisco. Usare no, nessuna delle due versioni. Comunque anche qui nell'est Milano la si sente.
Ciao


----------



## giginho

Grazie!!!

Vediamo se passa qualche suddico e ci dice se da loro si usa o se è solo roba nordica!


----------



## alfaalfa

Suddico o suddito?   Foggiano nelle Marche capire ma non usare. Penso che l'espressione derivi dalla frequenza dei volantini pubblicitari dei supermercatii


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Temo di non aver capito bene. L'espressione significa forse " 2 volte su 3 (volte) ..."? 

Se sì, noto che c'è un'inversione di numeri , 2 e 3,  l'aggiunta dell'avverbio ogni e della preposizione per. 

Sai, Winston Churcill diceva che uno che usa quattro parole per dire quello che si potrebbe dire con tre, era mentalmente squilibrato.

Io, aperto di vedute, dico che il mentalmente squilibrato è colui che fa discorsi simili, e che, se l'espressione è comprensibile, può andare bene. L'importante è capirsi, e variare la parola.

S.V


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> Inoltre: voialtri la capireste?



Si (dalla Sicilia).


----------



## alestel

Io sono lombarda e lo dico eccome!


----------



## violapais

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Temo di non aver capito bene. L'espressione significa forse " 2 volte su 3 (volte) ..."?
> 
> Se sì, noto che c'è un'inversione di numeri , 2 e 3,  l'aggiunta dell'avverbio ogni e della preposizione per.
> 
> Sai, Winston Churcill diceva che uno che usa quattro parole per dire quello che si potrebbe dire con tre, era mentalmente squilibrato.
> 
> Io, aperto di vedute, dico che il mentalmente squilibrato è colui che fa discorsi simili, e che, se l'espressione è comprensibile, può andare bene. L'importante è capirsi, e variare la parola.
> 
> S.V



L'espressione significa "spesso", letteralmente "due volte ogni tre (parole che dice)". Churcill si riferiva al fatto di essere prolissi, ossia di usare troppe parole quando ne servirebbero poche... non si riferisce a "ogni due per tre" oppure "ogni tre per due". 

Anche in quel di Bergamo (e posso dire con certezza anche Brescia) si usa normalmente.


----------



## Sempervirens

Gigihno, Violapais (ciao!) dice: "_L'espressione significa "spesso", letteralmente "due volte ogni tre (parole che dice)".

_Tu nel tuo primo messaggio aggiungi che i costituenti possono essere invertiti "Ogni 2 per 3= Ogni 3 per 2". Indifferentemente.

Dunque, per "letteralmente" devo includere anche la versione "rovesciata"? 

Ogni 3 per 2= (letteralmente) Due volte ogni tre volte?  p.s Sicuramente non vorrà significare " Tre volte ogni due volte"

Comunque sia, mai usata né sentita. 

S.V


----------



## violapais

Sempervirens said:


> Gigihno, Violapais (ciao!) dice: "_L'espressione significa "spesso", letteralmente "due volte ogni tre (parole che dice)".
> 
> _Tu nel tuo primo messaggio aggiungi che i costituenti possono essere invertiti "Ogni 2 per 3= Ogni 3 per 2". Indifferentemente.
> 
> Dunque, per "letteralmente" devo includere anche la versione "rovesciata"?
> 
> Ogni 3 per 2= (letteralmente) Due volte ogni tre volte?  p.s Sicuramente non vorrà significare " Tre volte ogni due volte"
> 
> Comunque sia, mai usata né sentita.
> 
> S.V



Ciao Sempervirens! Non ti so dire esattamente da cosa derivi ogni tre per due, alfaalfa suggerisce che derivi dalla frequenza delle offerte dei supermercati... non posso confermartelo, ma comunque avrebbe senso. Attendiamo altri commenti in merito. 
Comunque il significato non cambia: è una frase fatta che vuole semplicemente dire "spesso".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sempervirens said:


> Ogni 3 per 2= Sicuramente non vorrà significare " Tre volte ogni due volte"



Ciao, Semper 

Perché no? Potrebbe trattarsi di un artificio retorico proprio per enfatizzare volutamente la situazione con un paradosso: sostanzialmente "capita tre volte ... su due! Sarà mai possibile?!"


----------



## giginho

Ogni 2x3 = su 3 volte il fatto X capita 2 volte.

Ogni 3x2 = iperbole (equilatera???) su 2 volte il fatto X capita 3......come a dire che il fatto X capita veramente tanto tanto spesso...è appunto un'iperbole

Io le uso entrambe indifferentemente, la seconda mi suona più musicale....ogni trepperdue....non so, mi suona carina.

P.S. ho aggiunto i link sull'iperbole, nel caso qualche straniero volesse approfondire!

Edit: Anna!!! Oggi tocca a me crosspostare!

Bacio!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi bello!  

Sì! Stavolta ho risposto con una velocità ... iperbolica!


----------



## Nino83

"Ogni due per tre" è normale e utilizzata qui mentre l'altra versione, ovvero "ogni tre per due", no (con tanti punti esclamativi).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nino 

Perché  "(no) con tanti punti esclamativi"?


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Anna 
perché (almeno qui) il "tre per due" si usa solo per le offerte al supermercato.  
Semplicemente non ho mai sentito dire a qualcuno "ogni tre per due Tizio si lamenta per..." e, tornando alla domanda iniziale (voialtri la capireste?), risponderei con un no.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nino ,  grazie, ho capito.


----------



## Sempervirens

Risposte convincenti e appassionate, che quasi quasi mi fanno sentire in colpa per non aver conosciuto prima d'ora l'espressione!

S.V


----------



## Odysseus54

Conosciuta e usata a Milano, sconosciuta o perlomeno inutilizzata in Ancona.  Personalmente non la uso.


----------



## Kotis

A Reggio Emilia si dice "ogni tre per due", e l'avevo sentita anche tra Napoli e Salerno.


----------



## bearded

Sempervirens said:


> Risposte convincenti e appassionate, che quasi quasi mi fanno sentire in colpa per non aver conosciuto prima d'ora l'espressione!
> 
> S.V


Secondo me non dovresti sentirti in colpa. Infatti, sebbene molto usata, l'espressione ''ogni due per tre'' è stilisticamente orribile. Viene detta (senza offesa) da quegli italiani che, non possedendo un linguaggio molto...ricco, si esprimono nel tipico modo televisivo/informatico:  ''ci vado ogni due per tre, è veramente un arredamento due punto zero,  ed ecco che siamo punto e daccapo...''.  Lo definirei uno stile un po' 'giovanil-becero'.


----------



## violapais

bearded man said:


> Secondo me non dovresti sentirti in colpa. Infatti, sebbene molto usata, l'espressione ''ogni due per tre'' è stilisticamente orribile. Viene detta (senza offesa) da quegli italiani che, non possedendo un linguaggio molto...ricco, si esprimono nel tipico modo televisivo/informatico:  ''ci vado ogni due per tre, è veramente un arredamento due punto zero,  ed ecco che siamo punto e daccapo...''.  Lo definirei uno stile un po' 'giovanil-becero'.



Ciao Bearded man... non sono così convinta che tu abbia ragione sul fatto che lo usino solo quelli che "si esprimono nel tipico modo televisivo/informatico". Io non mi sognerei mai di dire "arredamento due punto zero" (immagino cosa significhi ma non l'ho mai sentito prima, per fortuna)...eppure a volte uso l'espressione "ogni due per tre". E, come me, parecchia altra gente che non includerei nella cerchia di coloro che "non possiedono un linguaggio molto ricco". 
Certamente non è ricercato come "sovente", e sono d'accordo che in un testo scritto non risulterebbe elegante (io non lo userei, effettivamente), ma mi limiterei a definirlo informale.


----------



## giginho

bearded man said:


> Secondo me non dovresti sentirti in colpa. Infatti, sebbene molto usata, l'espressione ''ogni due per tre'' è stilisticamente orribile. Viene detta (senza offesa) da quegli italiani che, non possedendo un linguaggio molto...ricco, si esprimono nel tipico modo televisivo/informatico:  ''ci vado ogni due per tre, è veramente un arredamento due punto zero,  ed ecco che siamo punto e daccapo...''.  Lo definirei uno stile un po' 'giovanil-becero'.



Ciao,

Non capisco con quale diritto e su quali basi ti sogni di sparare certe sentenze. Ovviamente senza offesa! Sarebbe assai gradito che portassi delle prove a sostegno delle tue affermazioni. "Senza dati, sei solo un'altra persona con un'opinione" (cit.) 

Naturalmente, tutto senza offesa!


----------



## bearded

E' vero, giginho, è solo una mia opinione. Per questo ho scritto ''secondo me'' e ''lo definirei''. Tutte le opinioni sono discutibili, certo, ed io non mi offendo per così poco, anche se la tua espressione ''ti sogni di sparare certe sentenze'' non è molto garbata. Ti senti forse punto sul vivo?
Ognuno è libero di adottare - parlando e scrivendo - lo stile che crede. E' una questione 'di orecchio', e ribadisco che - al *mio* orecchio - le espressioni che ho elencato (come, ahimè, numerose altre) suonano tutt'altro che in bell'Italiano.


----------



## giginho

bearded man said:


> Secondo me non dovresti sentirti in colpa. Infatti, sebbene molto usata, l'espressione ''ogni due per tre'' è stilisticamente orribile. Viene detta (senza offesa) da quegli italiani che, non possedendo un linguaggio molto...ricco, si esprimono nel tipico modo televisivo/informatico:  ''ci vado ogni due per tre, è veramente un arredamento due punto zero,  ed ecco che siamo punto e daccapo...''.  Lo definirei uno stile un po' 'giovanil-becero'.





bearded man said:


> E' vero, giginho, è solo una mia opinione. Per questo ho scritto ''secondo me'' e ''lo definirei''. Tutte le opinioni sono discutibili, certo, ed io non mi offendo per così poco, anche se la tua espressione ''ti sogni di sparare certe sentenze'' non è molto garbata. Ti senti forse punto sul vivo?
> Ognuno è libero di adottare - parlando e scrivendo - lo stile che crede. E' una questione 'di orecchio', e ribadisco che - al *mio* orecchio - le espressioni che ho elencato (come, ahimè, numerose altre) suonano tutt'altro che in bell'Italiano.



Ti riporto il tuo messaggio originario: il "secondo me" è in una sola frase, il resto è piazzato lì, come se fossero assiomi. Il "lo definirei" è messo alla fine, come una conclusione derivante da dati di fatto. 

Mi sento punto sul vivo? No, assolutamente, mi sento mancato di rispetto (nell'OP dico chiaramente che io sono uno di quelli che usa quest'espressione) da un utente del forum che, anziché contribuire alla discussione (ripeto) con dati di fatto, in modo garbato, si limita a dire opinioni, esprimendole in modo tutt'altro che educato, nel miglior stile da bar-sport. A volte il silenzio è la scelta migliore.


----------



## bearded

Mettiamola così: la tua domanda iniziale era se questa espressione si usa in altre parti d'Italia, e 'se voi la capireste'.  Mia risposta sintetica (di un bolognese che vive a Milano): la capirei, però a parer mio non appartiene ad un buono stile in Italiano.
Oppure bisognava solo dire ''sì, la conosco e la capisco'' , ed era vietato aggiungere un commento?
Quanto allo stile da bar 'tutt'altro che educato' , non mi sembra che il tuo stile sia molto migliore...


----------



## giginho

La tua risposta sintetica è perfetta e ti ringrazio per avermela fornita.

Basta leggere i post degli altri amici del forum per rendersi conto che ogni commento è ben accetto....altro paio di maniche è partire per la tangente con gli arredamenti 2.0 et similia (per altro off topic).

Riguardo al mio stile....beh, mi adeguo a chi ho di fronte.


----------



## Anja.Ann

bearded man said:


> Secondo me non dovresti sentirti in colpa. Infatti, sebbene molto usata, l'espressione ''ogni due per tre'' è stilisticamente orribile. Viene detta (senza offesa) da quegli italiani che, non possedendo un linguaggio molto...ricco, si esprimono nel tipico modo televisivo/informatico:



Accidenti! E ora che me ne faccio di tre lauree e della cattedra di filologia italiana ad Helsinki?  



> ''ci vado ogni due per tre"



Espressione sentita ben sovente. 



> "è veramente un arredamento due punto zero - ecco che siamo punto e daccapo..."



Espressioni giammai sentite.



> "Lo definirei uno stile u_n po' 'giovanil-becero'_."



Espressione giammai sentita.


----------



## francisgranada

A me (osservatore settentrionale indipendente  che non ha mai sentita questa espressione) il suo uso non sembra un segno della mancanza di un linguaggio ricco. Non penso che chi la usa non conosca la parola "spesso" ... Si tratta piuttosto di un espressione "spiritosa" che per qualche motivo venne in moda e oggi si usa nel parlato, come tante altre frasi fatte.  

Pax vobiscum


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis 

Sono, naturalmente, d'accordo con te.  

Et cum spiritu tuo


----------



## Nino83

Anja.Ann said:


> Accidenti! E ora che me ne faccio di tre lauree e della cattedra di filologia italiana ad Helsinki?



Cavolo, ora sì che mi sento ignorante!  

Tornando in tema, ho sentito anche l'espressione "punto e daccapo". 

In generale, non penso che l'uso di certe espressioni informali, gergali o regionali denoti una "povertà" di linguaggio. 
Anche i professori milanesi dicono "settimana prossima" o "vado a Roma piuttosto che a Firenze" o quelli palermitani dicono "uscite il libro dallo zaino". 

Insomma, se portassimo questo ragionamento fino in fondo, saremmo tutti un po' somari (cosa peraltro vera, dal punto di vista filosofico  ). 

"Ogni due per tre" va bene come va bene "ad ogni morte di papa". 

Penso che ci siano cose più importanti, come il toscanissimo Renzi che utilizza un linguaggio da Maria De Filippi.


----------



## giginho

Nino83 said:


> Cavolo, ora sì che mi sento ignorante!



Guarda la mia firma e saluta il re dell'ignoranza!!! 

Detto questo, sembrerebbe che l'espressione "ogni 3x2/2x3" sia universalmente comprensibile anche se non è utilizzata in ogni parte d'Italia. Grazie a tutti per il loro aiuto tre-punto-zero!

Francis: si vis pacem, para bellum (e io, modestamente, sono molto bellum! ahahahhahah)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Nino83 said:


> Cavolo, ora sì che mi sento ignorante!



Ma! Nino!!!  

Sono d'accordo con te: "... saremmo tutti un po' somari dal punto di vista filosofico"


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> [...] Viene detta (senza offesa) da quegli italiani che, non possedendo un linguaggio molto...ricco, si esprimono nel tipico modo televisivo/informatico:  ''ci vado ogni due per tre, è veramente un arredamento due punto zero,  ed ecco che siamo punto e daccapo...''.  Lo definirei uno stile un po' 'giovanil-becero'.


 Ciao Bearded man! 
Scusa ma non riesco a focalizzare le motivazioni che ti hanno spinto ad affermare questa tua considerazione perentoria: intendi dire che le espressioni familiari sono utilizzate da coloro che hanno povertà di linguaggio? 
Se non ricordo male dovresti essere in possesso de _lo Zingarelli_; se hai la pazienza e la possibilità di consultarlo, alla voce del lemma _due_ troverai scritta la locuzione avverbiale:


			
				lo Zingarelli 2006 said:
			
		

> *Ogni due per tre, *_(fam.) _molto spesso_,_ quasi sempre, di continuo: _è pronto a lamentarsi ogni due per tre _


 Comunque, per quel che mi riguarda, è un'espressione comune e facilmente comprensibile.
Concordo con i significati espressi da Gigiño al post #14.


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseven
Mi guardo bene dal contraddire lo Zingarelli:  ''ogni due per tre'' è senz'altro una locuzione familiare. Io stesso l'avevo definita ''molto usata''.  Tuttavia, come tra tutte le locuzioni, anche tra quelle familiari è possibile scegliere: ce ne sono di quelle belle, di quelle brutte, di quelle volgari.  Il mio era un giudizio personale ed estetico, e come tale secondo me non richiedeva la presentazione di ''documentazioni''.
Se all'OP il mio tono ''perentorio'' non è piaciuto, ed anzi lo ha preso per una mancanza di rispetto, significa francamente che è un po' troppo suscettibile. Però - ribadisco - io avevo scritto chiaramente che il mio era un giudizio di stile:  ''secondo me / senza offesa / lo definirei uno stile..''.
In realtà vedo che, rispetto a tutti i commenti pervenuti, la mia era l'unica critica veramente negativa circa l'espressione proposta, anche se taluno dei partecipanti dice ''la conosco, ma non la uso'' (e sarebbe interessante approfondire il perché non la usa). Ed una reazione così vivace/violenta, davanti all'unica critica negativa, è indice di una mentalità quanto meno...un po' chiusa. Per quanto mi concerne, chiudo qui la polemica al riguardo (anche se sono sicuro che l' ''offeso'' vorrà per sé l'ultima parola).

EDIT:
Un'ultimissima postilla:
secondo me, anche ''mi sento mancato di rispetto'' non è buon Italiano (e stavolta non è una questione di stile...).


----------



## giginho

Sapete cosa sto notando? Mi sembra che ogni 2x3 sia un'espressione molto usata al Nord mentre gli amici del Sud non la utilizzino più di tanto, sebbene la comprendano e a volte si senta usare (come testimoniato da Kotis).

Non penso si possa parlare di regionalismo visto che, comunque, è nota in tutte le parti d'Italia. Mi viene quindi la curiosità di chiedere ai colleghi del Sud: esiste un'espressione famigliare tipo questa che usate al Sud per esprimere questo concetto?

Grazie mille!


----------



## alfaalfa

bearded man said:


> e sarebbe interessante approfondire il perché non la usa


Non mi piace e non nel mio frasario.


giginho said:


> esiste un'espressione famigliare tipo questa che usate al Sud per esprimere questo concetto?


La prima che mi viene in mente (ovviamente in dialetto foggiano strettissimo) è "ogni cinque minuti". Anche se non penso sia un'espressione prettamente locale.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, gigihno! Se non ti disturba troppo vorrei farti notare che tra il Meridione e il Settentrione ci sarebbe anche il Centro.

Dalle mie parti, Toscana (Regione tra il Meridione e il Settentrione d'Italia), perlomeno io e quelli della mia combriccola, tutti belli bellini  verso la sessantina, non si usa codesta espressione. Tieni presente che, anche se ho dimora a Tokyo, passo sei mesi in Italia.

Non ti saprei dire con esattezza quale altra locuzione potrebbe aderire meglio al concetto di quella da te presentata qui, ma posso menzionare la frase che un mio amico, cacciatore, a forza di dirla me l'ha impressa in mente a tal punto che ora fa parte del mio vocabolario delle espressioni colorite.

Tale espressione è :  " Ogni pisciata di cane".    

Sulla raffinatezza non ci giurerei troppo, ma rende bene il concetto. 

S.V


----------



## alfaalfa

E io che pensavo che "a ogni peto di passero" fosse OT.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

"Ogni due per tre"  

Molto interessante anche il link nel post # 7 di Necsus (che saluto ) #: "Wikizionario - 3 / Proverbi e modi di dire: Ogni due per tre, molto spesso."


----------



## Nino83

Quindi, nel torinese sembra prevalere (o comunque essere equivalente) la versione invertita, cioè "ogni tre per due", rispetto a quella siciliana "ogni due per tre".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Esatto, Nino.  Ciao!


----------



## giginho

SV, la tua alternativa mi ha fatto piegare dal ridere e, temo, che la inserirò nel mio frasario, se non ti spiace!!!

AlfaAlfa, anche da noi si usa "ogni 5 minuti"!

Confermissimo Nino, il concittadino!!


----------



## francisgranada

> "ogni 5 minuti"!


Il numero 5 è obbligatorio, o sono accettabili p.e. anche 2 o 3? (4 mi pare strano...)
 Da noi si dice "ogni minuto". 

Ciao Giginyo


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Il numero 5 è obbligatorio, o sono accettabili p.e. anche 2 o 3? (4 mi pare strano...)
> Da noi si dice "ogni minuto".
> 
> Ciao Giginyo



Ho sentito spesso anche ogni 2 minuti.

Ogni peto di passero è anche notevole!

Ciao Amico Francis!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Sempervirens said:


> "Ogni pisciata di cane"


_A ogni pisciata di cane_ si dice anche dalle mie parti (zona tra Parma e Bologna, per intenderci), ma l'ho sentita sempre e solo in dialetto. L'ho sentita spesso, però.

"A ogni piè sospinto" non lo dice più nessuno?


----------



## giginho

Ogni piè sospinto mi sa di formale, sinceramente.....per quanto possa essere formale....comunque mi puzza di parte bassa di un registro alto!


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Ogni piè sospinto mi sa di formale, sinceramente.....per quanto possa essere formale....comunque mi puzza di passe bassa di un registro alto!



Sono pienamente d'accordo. Mi sa di serioso. 

S.V


----------



## bearded

''Mi puzza..'' , ''mi sa di serioso..''
Non sono giudizi soggettivi, senza ''documentazione''?
Io dico normalmente ''me lo ripeti ad ogni piè sospinto'', e non ci trovo niente di serioso o formale.


----------



## giginho

bearded man said:


> ''Mi puzza..'' , ''mi sa di serioso..''
> Non sono giudizi soggettivi, senza ''documentazione''?
> Io dico normalmente ''me lo ripeti ad ogni piè sospinto'', e non ci trovo niente di serioso o formale.



Ecco la documentazione: Crusca ad ogni piè sospinto è riportato sin dai tempi di Alessandro Allegri nelle sue Rime Piacevoli del 1605

Se non ti bastasse, la parola piè è definita così dal Treccani:



> Troncamento di piede, frequentissimo nell’uso poetico



Quindi, partendo dalle seguenti affermazioni di fonti autorevoli:

1. ad ogni piè sospinto è frase nota nella letteratura fin dal 1600
2. piè è un termine poetico

possiamo arrivare alla conclusione che la succitata espressione dia, al madrelingua contemporaneo, un sentore di serioso, come confermato anche da S.V.

A te le prove.


----------



## bearded

Adesso sì che ci siamo! Forse sarebbe stato meglio fornire quelle prove fin dall'inizio, in quanto ''mi puzza'' e ''mi sa'' facevano pensare solo ad impressioni soggettive (come i giudizi che sono stati ''rimproverati'' a me, ma lasciamo perdere..).
Vorrei solo osservare che anche la lingua parlata oggi è piena di espressioni in uso fino da molto prima del 1600, e anche di espressioni ''poetiche'' (es. _per lo più / per lo meno) : '_lo più' e 'lo meno' si trovano già in Dante.  Se 'piè' fosse così antiquato e poetico, non si potrebbe più dire oggi ''a piè di pagina'', espressione comunissima.
Treccani in realtà non dice che piè è un termine poetico, dice solo che il suo uso in poesia è frequentissimo: c'è una differenza.


----------



## giginho

BM, quantomeno, io, le prove, su richiesta, le ho fornite, tu, invece, dai fiato alle trombe ma continui a non fornire prove di quella da te sostenuto.

1. non ho mai detto che piè sia antiquato, tantomeno che le espressioni antiquate non si debbano usare.
2. in alcuni contesti le espressioni piè di pagina, così come piè di lista, sono stereotipe. Visto che chiedi agli altri prove (ma non le fornisci) ti dico subito che al link su riportato (se ti fossi dato la pena di consumarti gli occhi, l'avresti visto) il Treccani dice:



> Nel linguaggio com. è in uso *soltanto *in locuz. stereotipe



Per stereotipo in linguistica si intende (cito il Treccani):



> In linguistica, locuzione o espressione fissatasi in una determinata forma e ripetuta quindi meccanicamente e banalizzata



Questa affermazione, in aggiunta alla precedentemente citata (riporto: frequentissimo nel ling. poetico) mi fa propendere (mia deduzione personale data da un ragionamento logico) per l'interpretazione secondo la quale piè, al di fuori delle locuz. stereotipe, sia un termine sostanzialmente poetico. 

Riporti "perlopiù" come espressione poetica: prove di questo? Ovviamente nessuna! Il Treccani  non pensa che sia poetica. *Puoi smentirlo*? 

Idem per quanto riguarda perlomeno. Di nuovo: *puoi smentirlo*?

Senza prove se solo un'altra persona con un'opinione.

Ora: hai finito di fare sterili e puerili polemiche e contribuisci attivamente alla discussione o dobbiamo continuare ancora a lungo?

Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

Cari amici, se posso fare da paciere, volevo dirvi che avete ragione tutti e due. Forse la confusione è sorta evitando, chi prima e chi dopo, di specificare che quando detto era per fare comunicazione, e non informazione o prescrizione. A volte se ne sente il bisogno, di evidenziare,  ma a volte no. Dipende da come ci girano le rotelle e dalla situazione. Non so se per voi è la stessa cosa.

Volevo anche rammentarvi che questo non è esattamente un forum di soli linguisti. Ognuno fa la sua parte. Io faccio la mia, che è modesta.

Se si rivede tutto il repertorio delle discussioni e dei commenti ci si accorge che una buona parte verte proprio sulle proprie opinioni.

Vogliatevi bene e godetevi la vita sulla Terra.

S.V


----------



## bearded

@ giginho
Ultimissimo mio intervento in merito (prometto):
Ribadisco che non fornisco le prove in quanto si trattava di miei giudizi personali, di gusto.  Siccome sono stato criticato per questo, quando i critici hanno espresso a loro volta giudizi personali, ho chiesto loro le prove. Il loro comportamento mi sembrava altrettanto 'riprovevole'.
Sono stato frainteso quanto a 'per lo più e per lo meno' (mi sarò espresso male). Intendevo che 'perlopiù' e 'perlomeno' sono espressioni che si usavano già prima del 1600, mentre 'lo più' e 'lo meno' esistevano già all'epoca di Dante e si trovano già nei suoi scritti.
Sono d'accordo che è inutile continuare a polemizzare, e seppellisco definitivamente l'ascia di guerra.  In altre circostanze, si potrebbe perfino essere...amici.
PS. Per curiosità, perché per la 2a volta scrivi ''*se *solo un'altra persona...''?  

EDIT: apprezzo molto l'intervento di Sempervirens, che è arrivato nel frattempo, ed il suo atteggiamento ragionevole.  Non è forse vero che da una polemica qualche volta può nascere persino un'amicizia?


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> Sapete cosa sto notando? Mi sembra che ogni 2x3 sia un'espressione molto usata al Nord mentre gli amici del Sud non la utilizzino più di tanto, sebbene la comprendano e a volte si senta usare (come testimoniato da Kotis).
> 
> Non penso si possa parlare di regionalismo visto che, comunque, è nota in tutte le parti d'Italia. Mi viene quindi la curiosità di chiedere ai colleghi del Sud: esiste un'espressione famigliare tipo questa che usate al Sud per esprimere questo concetto?
> 
> Grazie mille!



Anche a me viene da dire 'ogni due/cinque minuti'.

"E' uno che ogni cinque minuti scappa fuori con una pensata nuova", per esempio.  E sono espressioni che non corrispondono esattamente a 'molto spesso'.  Contengono l'idea di una frequenza eccessiva, esagerata.

La corrispondenza c'e' con 'di continuo' e 'a ogni pie' sospinto', che pero' anche a me pare un'espressione piu' letteraria e studiata che naturale nel linguaggio parlato di registro colloquiale e familiare.  

Adesso pero' mi sono incuriosito - da dove scappa fuori 'ogni due per tre' ? Qual'e' la sua origine ? Ogni 'due per tre' cosa ? Quali sono gli intervalli di tempo o gli eventi misurati dai numerali ?


----------



## Sempervirens

Sì, Odysseus, " A ogni piè sospinto" è locuzione letteraria e studiata, che può sfuggire di mano a chi la usa. Talvolta con significati diversi da quelli che si rifanno alla frequenza delle azioni. 

Credo che " a ogni piè sospinto",  se usata per riferirsi ad una manciata di fatti occorsi in un periodo di tre anni sia fuori luogo se non esagerata. 

Devo ammettere che anche se io non la uso mi fa però piacere sapere che c'è gente che la usa - perché se così non fosse, un altro po' della lingua italiana scomparirebbe. Usatela ma con oculatezza. Non strafate. 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Odysseus54 said:


> [...] Adesso pero' mi sono incuriosito - da dove scappa fuori 'ogni due per tre' ? Qual'e' la sua origine ? Ogni 'due per tre' cosa ? Quali sono gli intervalli di tempo o gli eventi misurati dai numerali ?


 Ciao Odysseus! 
Questo è quello che so sull'argomento e non avendo prove o riferimenti che avvalorano o confermino la mia spiegazione questa non è da considerarsi ufficiale ma ufficiosa. 
La locuzione _ogni due per tre _è una forma ellittica che sta per "ogni due volte su tre (che succede)", deriva dal linguaggio matematico-frazionario come quello del tipo 'percentuale' (="ogni 66,6 (periodico) volte su 100", "il 66,6% delle volte").
In breve, la locuzione in questione intende esprimere, all'incirca,  che "ogni 0,66 volte su una", cioè "più della metà delle volte che (mi) succede" si ottiene quanto specificato dal resto della frase o dal contesto.

Allo stesso modo _ogni tre per due_ vale a dire "il 150% delle volte" (il numero non ha importanza, basta che sia superiore a 100), "più di sempre", il quale può sembrare assurdo ma ha un suo perché; per esempio, se fossi un uomo d'affari potrei usare questa espressione per esprimere il concetto che ogni qualvolta mi capita di fare una contrattazione, comunque vada, per me è un affare e anche se non concludo la contrattazione è un affare lo stesso perché, magari, ho imparato qualcosa che non sapevo prima, ne ho guadagnato in esperienza. 


@Bearded man: Ciao! Grazie per la tua precisazione. 
Di fatto, però, sarebbe bastato formulare la tua opinione, nella parte da te scritta e da me riportata nel post #36, con un '*Ritengo venga* detta ...' o qualcosa di simile per evitare ogni inutile fraintendimento. 
Mia personale opinione.


----------



## Pat (√2)

giginho said:


> mi puzza di parte bassa di un registro alto


Sei una bella sagoma, va'  Non immaginavo che avrei sollevato 'sto vespaio. Mi piaceva il contrasto tra "a ogni pisciata di cane" e "a ogni piè sospinto", tutto lì 
Personalmente, non uso né l'una né l'altra espressione.


----------



## Sempervirens

Pat (√2) said:


> Sei una bella sagoma, va'  Non immaginavo che avrei sollevato 'sto vespaio. Mi piaceva il contrasto tra "a ogni pisciata di cane" e "a ogni piè sospinto", tutto lì
> Personalmente, non uso né l'una né l'altra espressione.



A parte le impressioni e i gusti personali sono sicuro d'aver letto che dall'uso di questa o quella locuzione si possa risalire alla personalità dell'autore. 

Da uno scritto pieno di aggettivi e locuzioni di tema antropologico si può risalire alla personalità della persona, in molti dei casi critica verso gli altri e timorosa dei giudizi altrui; da uno invece ricco di avverbi e carente di aggettivi e di locuzioni di tema antropologico si intravede l'immagine di una persona più scevra dai giudizi verso la società e, in un certo senso, meno condizionata e quindi più libera.

La prima persona dovrebbe essere una che ha a che fare direttamente con le persone (avvocati, pubblicitari, commercianti, merciaie, ecc.), la seconda invece farebbe parte di un altro gruppo: contadini, cacciatori, potatori, ma anche liberi professionisti,  ecc.

Per esempio, Pat ha usato " sollevare un vespaio" che non è locuzione antropologica.

Ma, ripeto, l'ho letto ma non ne ricordo la fonte, purtroppo.

S.V


----------



## danieleferrari

Fa parte del mio idioletto, ma non la uso spesso (nel caso, impiego la variante 'ogni tre per due'). A me sembra un calco dallo spagnolo, sinceramente Crusca.


giginho said:


> Non penso si possa parlare di regionalismo visto che, comunque, è nota in tutte le parti d'Italia.


No, non credo proprio sia una locuzione marcata diatopicamente. La reputo colloquiale e marcata diafasicamente, quello sì.


----------



## Pietruzzo

danieleferrari said:


> No, non credo proprio sia una locuzione marcata diatopicamente. La reputo colloquiale e marcata diafasicamente, quello sì.


Dalle mie parti non si capirebbe. "Due per tre" mi farebbe pensare a una misura in metri e "tre per due" ovviamente all'offerta del supermercato. Io direi "nove volte su dieci".


----------



## danieleferrari

Pietruzzo said:


> Dalle mie parti non si capirebbe. "Due per tre" mi farebbe pensare a una misura in metri e "tre per due" ovviamente all'offerta del supermercato. Io direi "nove volte su dieci".


Quindi parleresti di regionalismo? 

Grazie!


----------



## giginho

danieleferrari said:


> No, non credo proprio sia una locuzione marcata diatopicamente. La reputo colloquiale e marcata diafasicamente, quello sì.



Non capisco questo tuo commento al mio post. Mi pare proprio che diciamo la stessa cosa


----------



## danieleferrari

Sì, diciamo la stessa cosa .


----------



## bearded

> diafàṡico agg. [der. di diafasia) – In linguistica, relativo a differenza linguistica connessa a variazioni di stile e di registro espressivo.


(citazione dal vocabolario Treccani)
In questo caso chiaramente: un registro espressivo 'inferiore' (''colloquiale e marcato diafasicamente'', secondo danielef. #62), come io avevo sostenuto fin dal 2014... - e vedo che adesso anche giginho concorda.
All'inizio della mia partecipazione al forum mi esprimevo in modo un po' troppo polemico e poco diplomatico (adesso sono più ..cauto ). Mi dispiace se allora ho offeso o contrariato qualcuno.


----------



## Pietruzzo

danieleferrari said:


> Quindi parleresti di regionalismo?
> 
> Grazie!


Sì, a meno che la mia non sia l'unica zona in cui non si usa.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Dalle mie parti non si capirebbe. "Due per tre" mi farebbe pensare a una misura in metri e "tre per due" ovviamente all'offerta del supermercato. Io direi "nove volte su dieci".


Dalle mie parti (un po' al nord di Italia) invece,  si dice "parla due su tre" che significa più o meno "dice delle stupidagini"  ....


----------

